# Weight that a horse can pull.



## ujjal05

I want to know that how much weight a horse can pull easily on a horse cart(a light cart).For racehorses and draft horses.Thanks a lot for your answer!!

Ujjal


----------



## jimmy

hi, there has been a thread on this before,and there are so many variables, i dont think the one answer would apply to all thoroughbreds,or all draughts.depends on the condition of the horse ,thetype of ground you would be going on ,hilly ,flat etc


----------



## Corporal

Generally, the ratio is "weight a horse can comfortably carry" x 4. That is supposed to be the *maximum* weight you want your horse to pull.


----------



## Endiku

Our shetland pony, Cowboy, is 370 pounds give or take a bit (he's quite the chunk though.) and he can comfortably carry two adults in a lightweight (45 lb) cart. We never make him pull more than 290-300 pounds, and his average is usually about 250. This goes along with what Corporal said, what they can ideally carry (20% body weight) times four. 

Being a shetland, I'm sure he could carry more for short distances, but it's really not a good idea.


----------

